# Some Denver Convention Layouts - #2: Speer



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, the first layout we got to Tuesday morning was Tom Speer's *Hard Rock and Dynamite*. This layout, with its exquisite modelling and weathering, has been featured several time in _GR_, and according to the convention program, in *Sunset* magazine and the *Tracks Ahead* TV show. We'd visited the layout in 2004, and I think we posted something here on MLS about it.

This visit, the layout was more impressive than ever, and it was obvious we'd need to dedicate an entire thread to exploring its features. So let's go!

The first surprise is how _dense_ the HR&D is. Rather than being spread out, the layout is built along a multi-level rock terrace. Here are a few wider shots that SWMTP took that I hope will give you sense of the space. The first is what you'll see as you enter from the side yard -










Walking a little bit closer and further in...










In the middle of the yard is the back porch. The layout extends around the corner from that little evergreen in the background. That's Tom Speer in the dungarees, btw, talking with Dan Hoag of Eaglewings. (Parenthetically, another lesson from Denver -- have a covered viewing/command area to protect you from the harsh U.V. of Colorado's high altitudes!)










So we'll start our survey with Tom's No.78 Mallett. I think this is based on an LGB model, but that's only because I think I've seen it earlier, before the Bachmann version was available. (But the more I look at it, the confoozeder I get! Can anybody set me straight?)










Here's the area around the sawmill. Notice the details of 'shop stuff', and the sense that most of those figures are actually doing something.










A closer angle so you can see more of those luscious details!










Here's the station at Dynamite. This place has certainly seen better, or at least cleaner, days.










This gold stamping mill is the newest acquisition of the line, and as we'll see, it serves to tie together several surrounding industries.










Somebody asked Tom how such a mill actually worked, and in a snap he was up on the layout giving an illustrated lecture! Did you know that hammers #1 and #4 were more effective than #2 and #3?










Closer in for a better look. The stamps will operate, and Tom has an authentic soundtrack he plans to install in the mill. I wonder if he's told the neighbors?


















Here's the Sidewinder Mine.










And here's the Rattlesnake Mine. Notice that they share a high feeder line to the stamping mill. A small industrial engine hauls the ore cars.










Whazzat you said? You didn't notice?










Below the mining complex is the station at Wagonhound.










And out in the boondocks, the HR&D has quickly converted an old combine to a freight, and, I guess, passenger station. But you'd better watch your step!



















A couple more shots of the buildings & rolling stock of the HR&D, and the characters that function around them.





































And in the midst of the grime and dust and 'hard rock' realism, Carla found this touch of whimsy. 










And that's it for this visit to the *Hard Rock and Dynamite*. Until next time, remember --Fire in the Hole!

=


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again...at one layout a day, we're in for weeks of treats... Great photos and explanation. Sooooooo.....why do hammers 1 and 4 crush better than 2 and 3?????


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting all of these!


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

*Great photos. Thanks! * 

Craig


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Gary and Carla. (someday I will know the heck SWMTP stands for. Apparently I'm the only one that doesn't know.) 

(and now "Quick Reply not only takes several minutes to post, I have to wait another 60 secs, by rule, to edit my mistakes; and then wait another couple of minutes for that to post).


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice shots of a great layout.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 22 Jul 2009 06:46 PM 
Thanks Gary and Carla. (someday I will know the heck SWMTP stands for. Apparently I'm the only one that doesn't know.) 


Del, SWMTP = "She Who Must Take Pictures". Which is why it was such an emergency when her Rebel died in Bryce Canyon!


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Gary 
I visited Toms layout five years ago and it was the best on the tour. 

Looks like he has done a lot of good work since. 

Thanks for the beautifull pictures 

Wish I could have been there to meet you again but the cost was against me. 

Dave in the UK


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Gary & Carla: 
Great photo essay. By the way, to answer your question, Mallet no. 78 definitely began as a Sumpter Valley Mallet. 

cheers


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful camera work and shots, Carla and nice commentary, Gary.


For me, Tom's layout was the standout of Tuesday's tour, what with all of the kitbashing and detail Tom put into his layout...not to mention the impressive operating stamp mill.  (Tom was still running the mill and explaining its operation into the early afternoon when we arrived to see the layout.)


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike R. ..I've been trying to reply and quote you, but the window keeps blowing up. Anyway...


I'm not sure if the outside hammers are supposed to be more efficient, or if it was a happy accident caused by differences in torque? I suspect the former. I think the idea was that the larger pieces of ore would fall into the middle of the table, and as they got pounded they would migrate to the sides, where the hammers would crush them into a finer grade before they fell off the table?


Of course, I could be dead wrong. Any old-time gold mill operators around to throw light on the subject?


----------

